# Mavs Summer Pro League Schedule



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Mavs Summer Pro League 2002 Schedule:

SUMMER PRO LEAGUE
LONG BEACH, CALIF.
JULY 9-16
dates/times subject to change
Date Opponent Time 
July 9 Lakers 7:15 p.m. CT 
July 10 Clippers 7:15 p.m. CT 
July 12 Memphis 9:30 p.m. CT 
July 13 Golden State 7:15 p.m. CT 
July 15 Houston 9:30 p.m. CT 
July 16 Miami 5:00 p.m. CT 

ROCKY MOUNTAIN REVUE
SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH
JULY 19-27
dates/times subject to change
Date Opponent Time 
July 19 Chicago (ESPN) 6:00 p.m. CT 
July 21 Toronto 9:00 p.m. CT 
July 23 Phoenix 9:00 p.m. CT 
July 24 Portland 7:00 p.m. CT 
July 25 Cleveland (ESPN) 9:00 p.m. CT 
July 27 Utah 9:00 p.m. CT 

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavs_2002_Summer_League.html
Just in case there are some other real NBA pro fanatics besides me out there wanting to know the Mavs summer schedule.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I can't wait for that Mavericks/Bulls matchup. It's gonna be the only game this summer I actually get to watch the Bulls on TV. Look for us to win the Revue this year....

Chandler
Curry
J-Will
Crawford
Fizer
Hassell
Mason, Jr.
Baxter
Bagaric


You guys can't touch that!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> I can't wait for that Mavericks/Bulls matchup. It's gonna be the only game this summer I actually get to watch the Bulls on TV. Look for us to win the Revue this year....
> 
> Chandler
> ...


LOL! If Chandler & Curry are playing, you're right! I have to admit I have been partial to those 2 young players. Cartwright has those kids learning well. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> 
> LOL! If Chandler & Curry are playing, you're right! I have to admit I have been partial to those 2 young players. Cartwright has those kids learning well. Should be fun to watch.


yall picked up my man Lynn Greer:yes:


----------

